# New Tablesaw



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been wanting a table saw for some time... watched lots of youtube videos, read lots of article, etc. Decided I wanted a hybrid. Did a lot of comparing, a lot of pricing, etc. Ended up finding a gently used JET JPS-10ts with cast iron wings on craigslist. Had hardly been used, didn't have a scratch on it. 

Finally got working on the work table I had been wanting for some time. Going to be an out feed table as well, just need to cut the dados for the miter slots. Hoping to get started on some new projects soon. Only thing I really need at this point is some better lighting on this side of the garage, and to purge some of the junk so I can actually walk through it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2015)

NICE saw!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats Jonathan ! If I ever stop buying wood, I'll buy more tools

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2015)

I think you're going to enjoy that saw!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats! Nothing like a good table saw to enhance a garage! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2015)

Right on! Let the flatwork begin...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice saw Jonathan. Nice job on that outfit table too. As for lighting - I bought one of these
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-2-ft-White-LED-High-Bay-Light-IBH-11L-MV/203812710
to use over my grinder. It is brighter than all of the fluorescents I have in the shop combined and well worth the money. I will probably add one over the lathe this spring. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

Way cool. I didn't know Circle K sold table saws, but I haven't been to a city big enough to have a Circle K in a long time. If their table saws are as good as their coffee you'll be happy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice saw Jonathan. Nice job on that outfit table too. As for lighting - I bought one of these
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-2-ft-White-LED-High-Bay-Light-IBH-11L-MV/203812710
> to use over my grinder. It is brighter than all of the fluorescents I have in the shop combined and well worth the money. I will probably add one over the lathe this spring. Highly recommended.


Thanks for the link... but $200 for lights? Do you know how difficult it was to convince my wife to let me buy this table saw? Then, I almost had to get on my knees and beg to buy enough cheap pine to make the table! haha. I currently have 3 of the $8 2 bulb T8 shop lights from walmart. They've served me well so far, so I'll likely add another one or two of them. 

I am almost done with the table. I am surprised at how sturdy it is, I can sit on it (all 275 lbs of me) and rock (don't take that wrong), and it doesn't move. I made a good decision on using some heavy duty leg levelers... so my legs didn't have to be super precise. Once I got it all assembled, I just used a long level and set the table about 1/32 below the cast iron tops. Tonight, I routed the grooves for the miter slot extensions. To my surprise, I managed to get them perfect on the first try. That never happens to me. Also sanded it all down and got a coat of poly on it. 











It's not the best job in the world, but it's flat, square, and level. Everything else I've ever built has been one of those things, but not all 3 at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2015)

NICE! The saw seems great and heck of a job on the outfeed table! You're gonna have fun with that! Tony


----------



## SENC (Feb 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Way cool. I didn't know Circle K sold table saws, but I haven't been to a city big enough to have a Circle K in a long time. If their table saws are as good as their coffee you'll be happy.


Boy do I feel like a Tony. I thought maybe it was a gas-powered table saw and he was there just filling it up.


----------



## SENC (Feb 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Boy do I feel like a Tony. I thought maybe it was a gas-powered table saw and he was there just filling it up.


Sorry, got confused. I meant to use the word of the week, not the author of the word of the week. It should have read "Boy do I feel like a moron..."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> "Boy do I feel like a moron..."



No worries mate. You definitely are the sterling example of one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> the sterling example of one.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

I am honored.


----------



## Mark Macomber (Mar 1, 2015)

Wish I had mine set up. 
I've got a 12..2 10 inch..A 71/4 and a 5. Table saws. 
Don't ask. I'm addicted to auctions. 
I'm always going to a farm auction. That's where I got most of my tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice saw.I have the same model and have never had a problem with it.


----------

